# Street View Around the world - Cities



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Blumenau/Brazil

310.000 people

Part 2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro/Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Indaial/ Brazil

50,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo/Brazil

Part3


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo

11,000,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Maringa - Brasil

350.000 inhabitantes


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Santiago - Chile


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

La Serena/Chile


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Viña del Mar/Chile


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo





















































​


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Valparaiso/Chile


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Sebastião /Brazil[/B]...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Goiânia/brazil



Www.imgur.com/ergyshc


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ancud/Chile


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome thread!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Judgejudy123 said:


> Awesome thread!


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro[/B]

1.









2.









3.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^
3









4.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

5.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Canela - Brazil

*População: 39.238 habitantes
Clima: Templado
Altitude: 837 m*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Some amazing and very nice street views in above posts


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Armação dos Búzios/Brazil

23,000 inhabitants


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Armação dos Búzios/Brazil

23,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Some amazing and very nice street views in above posts


Thanks for ur commént:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba/Brazil


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting all of these cities, xrtn2! I hope users from all over the world contribute aswell with images and comments! :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Diego N said:


> Thanks for posting all of these cities, xrtn2! I hope users from all over the world contribute aswell with images and comments! :cheers:


Thank you!


----------



## RenatoSayer (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice thread. :cheers: Keep coming the pics.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RenatoSayer said:


> Nice thread. :cheers: Keep coming the pics.


ok


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Arraial do Cabo - Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chihuahua/Mexico


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Birmingham, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Birmingham, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Birmingham,UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Birmingham,UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Birmingham,UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei, TAIWAN*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei, TAIWAN*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei, TAIWAN*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei, TAIWAN*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, JAPAN*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, JAPAN*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, JAPAN*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, JAPAN*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool.UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Southend on Sea, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Southend on Sea, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Southend on Sea, UK*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Southend on Sea, UK*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fortaleza/Brasil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Blumenau/Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Brasilia*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*São Paulo
*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*São Paulo*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## Pedree (Aug 17, 2013)

xrtn2 said:


> Blumenau/Brazil


Wow looks very European! I guessing that's Southern Brazil? I've heard its very European will a distant German population


----------



## Pedree (Aug 17, 2013)

oops


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^Are u lodoner?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio

:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Campos d' jordão/BRAZIL


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Balneario Camburiu-Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Petropolis/Brasil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cartagena/Colombia


----------



## Ísjaki (Sep 12, 2013)

Great input, xrtn2.


----------



## Ísjaki (Sep 12, 2013)

Next


----------



## Ísjaki (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bogotá, Colombia*


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 17.38.31 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 17.39.12 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 17.40.42 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 17.42.20 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 17.43.28 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 17.44.32 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 17.45.04 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 17.45.23 by bangerzz77, on Flickr​


----------



## Ísjaki (Sep 12, 2013)

*+ Bogotá*


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.00.39 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.00.57 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.02.18 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.03.45 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.04.42 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.05.34 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.06.18 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.07.09 by bangerzz77, on Flickr​


----------



## Ísjaki (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bogotá III*


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.08.01 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.09.05 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.10.47 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.11.58 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.12.14 by bangerzz77, on Flickr

_Universidad EAN_ (edificio verde)


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.12.46 by bangerzz77, on Flickr​


----------



## Ísjaki (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bogotá IV*


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.12.58 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.13.31 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.14.54 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.16.31 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.18.58 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.22.52 by bangerzz77, on Flickr​


----------



## Ísjaki (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bogotá V*


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.23.56 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.24.25 by bangerzz77, on Flickr

La iglesia que esta a la derecha es muy bonita pero se me escapa el nombre


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.25.35 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


Screen shot 2013-09-05 at 18.26.28 by bangerzz77, on Flickr


----------

